# Durant or Oden? Quick says it's not that easy.



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Who's No. 1?

Pritchard (apparently) hasn't decided. LaMarcus is leaning one way, Brandon Roy another. Nate's leaning one way, other front office folks are leaning the other. Paul Allen's leaning one way, but Pritchard won't say which way it is.

And of course, every pundit, commentator, talking head, columnist, radio jock and their brother says it's all about Oden.

In any event, it's an interesting read that says there is still a ton of debate going on around One Center Court these days. Quick said in his blog that he thinks it's all a smoke screen, but Pritchard has indicated that he had leaned toward Durant earlier this year.

Oh well -- only 12 more days!

One question I had from the article ... what does it say that Durant isn't working out for Seattle? Has he heard something from Portland, indicating that he won't fall to #2?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

wastro said:


> One question I had from the article ... what does it say that Durant isn't working out for Seattle? Has he heard something from Portland, indicating that he won't fall to #2?


It means he's smart.

Why risk a bad showing which could drop him to #3, or worse yet an injury?

If Oden goes to us he's guaranteed to be #2.

Unless, of course, the Sonics hire Danny Ainge as their new GM before the draft.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ouch!

I do not like articles like this at all.
How could some people in the organization be leaning towards Durant?
I hope this is all just a marketing ploy to try to make things interesting.......... But, all it is doing is making me nervous.

prunetang


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

if we pick durant..i will be one pissed on Balzers fan


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree with Pritchard on this one. He needs to convince Durant to come in for a workout. He cannot afford to go into this draft without seeing anyone but Oden. None of the other prospects are willing to come knowing they have no chance of getting picked. Sounds to me KP is holding a carrot in front of Durant and giving his scouts and coaches to evaluate on their home turf.
He is doing such a great job we are all c****ing our pants. :biggrin:

I sure hope this is nothing but a ploy.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

This isn't even a debate...and if it is in Blazerland then it doesn't speak highly of our talent evaluators IMO....

Oden is the clear choice here.....without a doubt...

Durant is a fantastic player....but he would have to be a Jordan impact player to merit drafting over Oden...and that is so highly implausible that it seems more fantasy than reality...

in all likelyhood Durant...best case...will be a Nowitzki, McGrady, Carmelo Anthony caliber of player.....maybe as a longshot a Kobe impact type of player....Kobe who w\o Shaq and as great as he is, cannot lead his team to a title w\o the dominating big man...and Nowitzki, McGrady and Anthony, while all phenomonal players and likely HoF caliber cannot will there team to championships either....

Pritchard speaks of 1/2 of one game vs Kansas where Durant was unbelievable and unstoppable....ONE 1/2 OF ONE GAME...and yet with all his offensive ability...he was unable to advance his team past the 2nd round.....

I saw ONE GAME of Oden's....a championship game....where Oden obliterated 2 fellow lottery picks in Horford and Noah...and was virtually unstoppable for the entire game...and as good as he was offensively...he was better defensively....yes they lost as well...but Oden was a dynamic force on both ends fo the floor and it wasn't his lack of effort in that game, as to why OSU lost...sometimes other teams are just better than you...that was certainly the case with Florida this year...with 3 lottery caliber players in a strong draft and 2 other players certain to be drafted as well....

Two sides of the floor...Oden is a force on both.....Durant is on one...

I like Durant a lot, I wanted POR to get him this year more than any other player...with one caveat...b\c IMO, Oden was just so implausible to obtain, that he nevere even entered into my mind as a possibility...and now that the unthinkable has occured, and POR is sitting with the #1 pick....the choice is crystal clear...Oden...and I suspect Pritchard knows this...

Perhaps he doesn't want to have Durant pull out of a workout, perhaps he wants to generate talk about POR...perhaps he wants to think teams guessing (lol...yeah right)...well at least maybe just a twinge of doubt...as to what he is going to do...

all that is fine, but to not draft Oden over Durant...particularly when Oden would be up in SEA with Allen, Lewis (you think he would resign? um yeah) etc....would be devastating to this franchise...

I think Durant will be a very good NBA player...but I do not see him as a Jordanesque impact to his team...and that is what he would have to be to warrant taking him over Oden...and THOSE odds would make POR 5.3% chance at winning the #1 pick look absolutely mammoth in comparison.....


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

if kp liked roy because roy said he puts his teammates first, then he'll love oden. oden has said many times he doesn't care how many pts he scores or what kind of stats he puts up. if his team wins, he's happy.

oden is going to be the pick.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/362848-ok-ill-say.html


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

This is just Pritchards way of milking the "Oden or Durant" thing to help promote the team and boost ticket sales. If we want Durant, we'd swap picks and players to pick him at #2. The #1 pick is Oden, PERIOD.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Would Durant give full effort in his workout if KP said we'd definitely pick Oden? Would Oden?

If he wants to see the best of both players, he has to say this.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Would Durant give full effort in his workout if KP said we'd definitely pick Oden? Would Oden?
> 
> If he wants to see the best of both players, he has to say this.


So this indicates he hasn't made his mind up yet. :clap2: 

I was mocked in the thread I posted earlier in this thread for stating otherwise.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I think this is a bunch of BS. You just can't convince me that anyone in the Blazer organization is seriously wanting us to pick Durant. I haven't seen a single NBA writer, coach, GM, player, scout, or broadcaster say that Durant is the No. 1 pick. EVERYBODY says it should be Oden. This is a total smokescreen, and it pisses me off. I'm tired of these games Pritchard is playing.

Go ahead and be a "risk taker" Pritchard. You may find yourself out of this league in no time flat if you blow this one.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> I think this is a bunch of BS. You just can't convince me that anyone in the Blazer organization is seriously wanting us to pick Durant over Oden. I haven't seen a single NBA writer, coach, GM, player, scout, or broadcaster say that Durant is the No. 1 pick. EVERYBODY says it should be Oden. This is a total smokescreen, and it pisses me off. I'm tired of these games Pritchard is playing.
> 
> *Go ahead and be a "risk taker" Pritchard.* You may find yourself out of this league in no time flat if you blow this one.


Frankly, I find his showboating on the intro to blazers.com a bit troubling as well. It's like he is milking this thing and he is the star of the show.

I think KP is a good basketball mind, but if his mind is made up, why piss off Durant? I also wonder about the poster who said KP just wants to see Durant's best. If the decision is made, why have Durant make the trip and risk injury just so the team can sell a few more tickets?

I only post this because the entire "Oden vs. Durant" show on blazers.com (starring Kevin Pritchard) is absurd.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Additionally, if like I am told to the point of being insulted KP's mind is made up, why not push Oden starting RIGHT NOW as the future of the NBA?

Instead, we see a debate that can only serve to polarize potential fans into either 'Durant' or 'Oden' camps. From a marketing perspective, if the organization knows who they want, start promoting him NOW. This mystery BS isn't a good idea IMO.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The voting is currently Oden 94, Durant 6.

If Oden is a flop by some weird outcome they can always say "Hey, we just do what our fans want us to".


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> The voting is currently Oden 94, Durant 6.
> 
> If Oden is a flop by some weird outcome they can always say "Hey, we just do what our fans want us to".


That's a point I hadn't considered. I just don't get the Canzano/Quick/Pritchard smokescreens. Why try to drive a wedge in the fanbase based on a 50/50 choice?

I think the marketing people should reconsider this approach.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Last year we had six guys contending for the #1 spot (Bargnani, Aldridge, Morrison, Thomas, Roy, and Gay), and there wasn't a clear cut choice at draft time, even when we knew Toronto was going to take Bargnani because different teams would have taken different guys at number one. This year is much different. Only two guys are in contention, but one is clearly the favorite, and not just because of hype.

Morrison had a few holes in his game, despite having fantastic scoring ability. Oden is severely lacking in deficiencies, and that fact will make this decision a lot more serious than any decision that was made last year, because if Oden ends up being everything as advertised, then somebody's going to be in serious trouble no matter how good Durant is, except only if Durant ends up being Jordanesque, and I mean truly Jordanesque, not just somewhat comparable like many other players. The reason I say that is Jordan is the *only* wing in NBA history that has ever built a dynasty without a big man.

I want to wait until after both of those guys visit before I start reading into what the choice may be. I know, I've read into things and have said Oden before, but it seems KP really wants to make us all question, so I'll sit back and watch. But _god_ if he doesn't make me nervous.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Entity said:


> Last year we had six guys contending for the #1 spot (Bargnani, Aldridge, Morrison, Thomas, Roy, and Gay), and there wasn't a clear cut choice at draft time, even when we knew Toronto was going to take Bargnani because different teams would have taken different guys at number one. This year is much different. Only two guys are in contention, but one is clearly the favorite, and not just because of hype.
> 
> Morrison had a few holes in his game, despite having fantastic scoring ability. Oden is severely lacking in deficiencies, and that fact will make this decision a lot more serious than any decision that was made last year, because if Oden ends up being everything as advertised, then somebody's going to be in serious trouble no matter how good Durant is, except only if Durant ends up being Jordanesque, and I mean truly Jordanesque, not just somewhat comparable like many other players. The reason I say that is Jordan is the *only* wing in NBA history that has ever built a dynasty without a big man.
> 
> I want to wait until after both of those guys visit before I start reading into what the choice may be. I know, I've read into things and have said Oden before, but it seems KP really wants to make us all question, so I'll sit back and watch. *But god if he doesn't make me nervous*.


As I said, he is potentially dividing his fanbase plus he is setting himself up for failure. This marketing scheme seems like a short-term idea crafted by a short-sighted and reactionary marketing team.

I was wondering why not letting the fans know who is #1 was a bad idea. After a few days of seeing the marketing blitz and its affect on real fans, I now see why.

Just say it's Oden, start selling more tickets, and let's get over the mystery. This franchise is past these cheap ploys. Roy is the R.O.Y. for Pete's sake. Oden should be here enjoying our beautiful city instead of making quotes to SI about how close LA is to Portland.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

You guys seriously need to chill. The fan base is only potentially divided over the eventual decision. Until then, you're just over-reacting. There's absolutely no reason for Pritchard to say at this time that he's made up his mind. Whether or not he has reached a decision, or what that decision is, is immaterial. He's said all along, there's a process to go through, just like last year. Speculation is one thing, but some of you are sounding paranoid.

Dan


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> I think this is a bunch of BS. You just can't convince me that anyone in the Blazer organization is seriously wanting us to pick Durant. I haven't seen a single NBA writer, coach, GM, player, scout, or broadcaster say that Durant is the No. 1 pick. EVERYBODY says it should be Oden. This is a total smokescreen, and it pisses me off. I'm tired of these games Pritchard is playing.


Why does it piss you off? If it is a smoke screen, how is it hurting anything?



> Go ahead and be a "risk taker" Pritchard. You may find yourself out of this league in no time flat if you blow this one.


Wait, I thought you said it was a smoke screen? 

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

papag said:


> Frankly, I find his showboating on the intro to blazers.com a bit troubling as well. It's like he is milking this thing and he is the star of the show.


Imagine that. Given the fact that everyone here thinks he's Jesus, why wouldn't he think he's the star?



> I think KP is a good basketball mind, but if his mind is made up, why piss off Durant?


Piss off Durant? By telling everyone he's seriously considering picking him #1? Why would Durant be pissed off about that?



> I also wonder about the poster who said KP just wants to see Durant's best. If the decision is made, why have Durant make the trip and risk injury just so the team can sell a few more tickets?


Well, if Durant is going to be a Sonic, I don't see a problem with him getting injured. I doubt the lack of an announced decision is intended to sell tickets, but if it does, why is that a bad thing?

barfo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

my guess is KP is leaning hard towards Oden, but in the spirit of being a good GM he has not made up his mind. Basically, I think Oden would have to have a very bad workout and Durant would have to have a sky high one for KP to select Durant, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

there is no way he can make a desition untill he gets both players in for a workout. His job is to select the best player, both Durant and Oden have played well in games, private workouts can show how good a player will become


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Seriously guys, chill. I'd rather have a GM that goes through the process and figures out for himself who the better player is for the francise than one that just goes with the guy everyone (spectators mostly) want. If we had a guy that didn't go through the process we'd be stuck with Adam "37% fg ave" Morrison instead of Brandon R.O.Y. and Lamarcus Aldridge.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

UOSean said:


> Seriously guys, chill. I'd rather have a GM that goes through the process and figures out for himself who the better player is for the francise than one that just goes with the guy everyone (spectators mostly) want. If we had a guy that didn't go through the process we'd be stuck with Adam "37% fg ave" Morrison instead of Brandon R.O.Y. and Lamarcus Aldridge.



Excellent point, but Oden vs Durant is no comparison but I do expect him to stay silent on who they will take. I myself feel no anxiousness at all, they will take Oden IMO.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

This is all smokescreen AND this will help us with getting better value for Zach. What people don't realize is that the "agreed in principal" trades already lined up will be affected if KP was to annouce we were taking Oden. Whatever trades we have lined up for the draft will be altered if we don't draft Oden...

KP says we're taking Oden = Zach is expendable, lower value
KP says we're underdecided = Zach's value is an X factor


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hype #9 said:


> This is all smokescreen AND this will help us with getting better value for Zach. What people don't realize is that the "agreed in principal" trades already lined up will be affected if KP was to annouce we were taking Oden. Whatever trades we have lined up for the draft will be altered if we don't draft Oden...
> 
> KP says we're taking Oden = Zach is expendable, lower value
> KP says we're underdecided = Zach's value is an X factor


You sir are a very smart man.

I wish everyone would just chill out and enjoy the ride. Seriously, when do you think we'll have another #1 pick? There's no reason to let anything that's happening irritate you. :cheers:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

barfo said:


> Piss off Durant? *By telling everyone he's seriously considering picking him #1? * Why would Durant be pissed off about that?
> 
> barfo


I was referring to the many posters who mocked me for thinking it wasn't a lock that Oden was the pick and posting it would be a mistake to pass on him. 

I notice none of them are posting. Could it be because the marketing campaign means that either they are wrong (Durant is still an option) or that KP is a blatant liar (if his mind is made up)?

:lol:


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Entity said:


> Oden is severely lacking in deficiencies, and that fact will make this decision a lot more serious than any decision that was made last year, because if Oden ends up being everything as advertised, then somebody's going to be in serious trouble no matter how good Durant is, except only if Durant ends up being Jordanesque, and I mean truly Jordanesque, not just somewhat comparable like many other players. The reason I say that is Jordan is the *only* wing in NBA history that has ever built a dynasty without a big man.


So my question is...if you're GM and (supposedly) making this decision, what would be the likely aftermath as far as fan reaction goes.

A: Oden taken at #1, but ends up being more 'Zo than Hakeem or Shaq? 

Durant taken #2 and indeed becomes the heir apparent and threatens to win a ring within his rookie contract?

B: Oden is like a throwback to Hakeem and gives us a hall of famer big, but isn't a marketing bonanza? 

Durant turns out to be the next Garnett and becomes an elite wing...but isn't a marketing bonanza either and still needs a good
supporting cast?


Just some random thoughts. I personally think Oden is too tantalizing to pass up. The thought of having an elite center locked up for a decade is VERY comforting, whereas an elite wing feels much less secure in terms of contending for a title year after year.

I hate all this "' '84 angst". I don't believe we need to be worried if Durant is the next Jordan. We need the twin towers in Portland!


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

article said:


> "I guarantee I haven't made up my mind," he said with a straight face. "Guarantee it. No way. I owe it to this organization to have an open mind until they come here."


I believe him. And with all that I've been hearing and reading lately about these two players, I think it's got to be kind of hard to be in KP's position. 

Oden seems like a sure thing to me, but the "basketball operations staff" really shouldn't be set on anyone yet. If they are, then they would start to get attached emotionally (like most of us already have with Oden), and not be open to new information and opinions.


----------



## Sabas (Jun 24, 2005)

papag said:


> Just say it's Oden, start selling more tickets, and let's get over the mystery. This franchise is past these cheap ploys.


If the Blazers announced they were taking Oden already, who would still be pumped up for the draft? Cheap ploy? Of course, but no franchise is ever above that. Plus, getting people in the seats is their job.

The pick has to be Oden. Do you really think the Blazers would put that poll on their site, if they thought they might actually consider taking Durant? I can't imagine KP drafting the guy who's getting below 10%, that's just mean. The Blazers pretty much knew how this poll was going to go, they wouldn't even put it on their site if they were going to go against the grain (or in this case, going against the cacti). No, if KP really wanted to take Durant he would do it quietly. He certainly wouldn't egg on this debate by shining a spot-light on it.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

For those who actually think there is a " Choice ", do yourself a favor, stop watching youtube and KD displaying what a freak of nature he is. I put him over Carmelo, TMAC, Dwade and maybe Lebron. Actually i think he will be at least equal or better than Lebron. BUT thats where it ends, if Allen and Pritchard really do the unthinkable, this in my mind will be worse than a yellow Hummer, worse than strip clubs, worse than dog fighting. You can add all the crap that as we as fans who have had to put up with this franchise over the last 10 years and it won't compare to picking a " scoring champion " over a " Champion ". Greg Oden is the closest thing to Olajuwan to come out of college. I don't need to watch Kansas vs UT, etc. I need to look at the history of this game. Also i think it is a unfair comparison because Oden was hurt for part of the year and Durant played healthy all year. To be fair, i think Oden had a better supporting cast than KD this year. But it is mindless to compare these two.

I to am getting a little bit annoyed with KP and his stance. Yes he did a great job last year and i am SO glad the Nash Patterson era is over. If KP's intent is to generate fan interest and sell tickets, well i will ask for mine back and i will be first in line. I would rather spend my money watching UO hoops and King Ernie than watch Oden take the Sonics to multible titles.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Sabas said:


> If the Blazers announced they were taking Oden already, who would still be pumped up for the draft? Cheap ploy? Of course, but no franchise is ever above that. Plus, getting people in the seats is their job.
> 
> The pick has to be Oden. Do you really think the Blazers would put that poll on their site, if they thought they might actually consider taking Durant? *I can't imagine KP drafting the guy who's getting below 10%, that's just mean.* The Blazers pretty much knew how this poll was going to go, they wouldn't even put it on their site if they were going to go against the grain (or in this case, going against the cacti). No, if KP really wanted to take Durant he would do it quietly. He certainly wouldn't egg on this debate by shining a spot-light on it.


His PT Barnum act during the intro is embarrassing enough on its own, so I wouldn't put anything past him at this point. 

He's a "risk-taker"!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

gogreen said:


> I to am getting a little bit annoyed with KP and his stance. Yes he did a great job last year and i am SO glad the Nash Patterson era is over. If KP's intent is to generate fan interest and sell tickets, well i will ask for mine back and i will be first in line. I would rather spend my money watching UO hoops and King Ernie than watch Oden take the Sonics to multible titles.


I agree with rather spending my money on the UO hoops if the Blazers lets Oden go to Seattle and we have to watch them win championships.

I have been a Blazer fan for a long time. I walked up and bought 30+ game tickets for the first Blazer season and bought season tickets for the 2nd season. I moved 7 or 8 years ago and let the season tickets go back. Watching the lottery was the most excited I have been since the championship in 77. I think it would be unforgiveable for Portland to pick Durant over Oden. I also think the Blazers are actually hurting fan support right now. It was fun for the first couple days but now after the workouts KP needs to announce who the Blazers are picking. I see no reason for a smoke screen especially with the fans. I'm guessing a of the fans that bought season tickets were because they thought we were drafting Oden. I also think a lot of those will be really upset and want their money back if we don't. The Blazers are forcing themself into a corner and even if they didn't want to pick Oden now they would have a real mess if they didn't draft him.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Elton said:


> A: Oden taken at #1, but ends up being more 'Zo than Hakeem or Shaq?
> 
> Durant taken #2 and indeed becomes the heir apparent and threatens to win a ring within his rookie contract?


I'll take my part of the blame in full for that. But it wouldn't be a complete tragedy if he were 'Zo like. Future fans would look back on us and say, "why?", much like Mychal Thompson over Larry Bird, but not as much as Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan.



Elton said:


> B: Oden is like a throwback to Hakeem and gives us a hall of famer big, but isn't a marketing bonanza?
> 
> Durant turns out to be the next Garnett and becomes an elite wing...but isn't a marketing bonanza either and still needs a good supporting cast?


Then picking Oden would probably be the right choice.

Either way, I think history has shown that picking the next great wing is very difficult. Michael came in as the third pick. Kobe came in as the thirteenth. LeBron _did_ come out as number one. All of the greatest centers in NBA history came out number one except for Wilt, for whatever reason (I'll keep speculation to a minimum). A lot of bad ones also came out number one, but most of them weren't as touted as the great ones.

It would be interesting, despite all of the prediction for smoke screen and Oden, if Pritchard really was going for Durant and is going through the complete process so he can tell us that he did everything possible to compare the two and left nothing out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sabas said:


> *If the Blazers announced they were taking Oden already, who would still be pumped up for the draft? Cheap ploy?* Of course, but no franchise is ever above that. Plus, getting people in the seats is their job.
> 
> The pick has to be Oden. Do you really think the Blazers would put that poll on their site, if they thought they might actually consider taking Durant? I can't imagine KP drafting the guy who's getting below 10%, that's just mean. The Blazers pretty much knew how this poll was going to go, they wouldn't even put it on their site if they were going to go against the grain (or in this case, going against the cacti). No, if KP really wanted to take Durant he would do it quietly. He certainly wouldn't egg on this debate by shining a spot-light on it.


I would still be pumped up for the draft! Now instead when we finally pick Oden it'll be more relief than anything else.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Tortimer, don't you think he should watch them work out first? Even if we are set on picking Oden, how many times do you get the star of a division rival to show up in your gym so you can watch them work out, scout their strengths, get inside their mind a bit?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Paxil said:


> Tortimer, don't you think he should watch them work out first? Even if we are set on picking Oden, how many times do you get the star of a division rival to show up in your gym so you can watch them work out, scout their strengths, get inside their mind a bit?


Since we have gone this far in the Oden/Durant promotion or what ever you want to call it I could see watching both workouts even if he is planning on picking Oden. He should then announce who he is picking right after Durant's workout. If he did announce he was picking Oden I know I would go down and buy my season tickets.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> Since we have gone this far in the Oden/Durant promotion or what ever you want to call it I could see watching both workouts even if he is planning on picking Oden. He should then announce who he is picking right after Durant's workout. If he did announce he was picking Oden I know I would go down and buy my season tickets.



I wonder how many season ticket deposits will be recinded if we draft Durant? I'm assuming that at least 90% of the 94% of the people that have voted for Oden on their website put down money assuming we would draft Oden.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I wonder how many season ticket deposits will be recinded if we draft Durant? I'm assuming that at least 90% of the 94% of the people that have voted for Oden on their website put down money assuming we would draft Oden.


I do think that is a big problem for the Blazers if they think there is any chance they are going to pick Durant. I can just imagine those people that bought their new season tickets watching the draft and we pick Durant. I'm not sure 94% of them will want there money back but I would guess maybe 50% or more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I upgraded to full season from half season after we got the #1 pick. I got to admit I'll be very unhappy if we don't pick Oden but I doubt I'll ask for a refund or try to switch back to half season. BUT I will let it be known at the draft party that I'm not to happy!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Given that the Blazers have a solid rotation of Aldridge and Przybilla at center, have Zach at PF, and could plug Durant into the gaping hole at SF, I think you could argue pretty effectively that the Blazers would be a better and more competetive team quicker than if they draft Oden and have to go looking for a decent SF for Randolph trade. I also think that it would be silly for KP to not take the time to work Durant out and see whether he thinks he's got the makings of the next MJ in him. I mean, Olajuwon over MJ in hindsight wouldn't have been an easy call to make. All of that said, I really think that the best long term plan is to draft Oden and I think that's what KP will end up doing.

But for all of you who are saying how ticked off you're going to be if the Blazers choose Durant over Oden, do I really have to go back and dredge up the threads from last season saying how PO'd you'd be if the Blazers took Roy over Morrison? The Blazers have excellent talent evaluators on their staff and KP has shown that he's a good judge of talent. IF they end up making that call, I think that we have to cut them some slack and let time show whether they're right.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> Given that the Blazers have a solid rotation of Aldridge and Przybilla at center, have Zach at PF, and could plug Durant into the gaping hole at SF, I think you could argue pretty effectively that the Blazers would be a better and more competetive team quicker than if they draft Oden and have to go looking for a decent SF for Randolph trade. I also think that it would be silly for KP to not take the time to work Durant out and see whether he thinks he's got the makings of the next MJ in him. I mean, Olajuwon over MJ in hindsight wouldn't have been an easy call to make. All of that said, I really think that the best long term plan is to draft Oden and I think that's what KP will end up doing.
> 
> But for all of you who are saying how ticked off you're going to be if the Blazers choose Durant over Oden, do I really have to go back and dredge up the threads from last season saying how PO'd you'd be if the Blazers took Roy over Morrison? The Blazers have excellent talent evaluators on their staff and KP has shown that he's a good judge of talent. IF they end up making that call, I think that we have to cut them some slack and let time show whether they're right.



I think the difference here is that the entire basketball world thinks Oden will be the best big man to come into the league in a decade. Last year with A_am there were a lot of people who questioned his lack of defense, and if he could get his shot off against NBA defenders. No one really questions Oden on anything other than needing to develope more post moves. No one says however that he won't be a dominant center.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I really doubt ticket sales would be much different if we'd had the second pick in the draft (and pretty much guaranteed Durant) instead of the first pick. people are snatching them up not because of the promise of Oden, but because we're going to have the best young team in the NBA this coming year, *regardless *of who we draft. 

I doubt there will be many asking for season ticket refunds if we go with Durant. those who do will be kicking themselves after the first month of the season.

that said, this "controversy" is completely a PR concoction to create a "buzz" in Portland about the draft (and consequently the Blazers). we're drafting Oden. given the value of All Star centers, it'd be ridiculous to do otherwise.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Nothing leads me to believe that Durant will be the next Jordan or Bryant. On the other hand, there are many signs signaling that Oden will be the next Russell or Shaq.

It is easy. Oden.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> But for all of you who are saying how ticked off you're going to be if the Blazers choose Durant over Oden, do I really have to go back and dredge up the threads from last season saying how PO'd you'd be if the Blazers took Roy over Morrison? The Blazers have excellent talent evaluators on their staff and KP has shown that he's a good judge of talent. IF they end up making that call, I think that we have to cut them some slack and let time show whether they're right.


and if they are wrong?

Judging the impact of players in the NBA is an inexact science....and trying to judgge whether or not Durant will be a "Jordanesque" type of impact as a player ...seems more wishing\hoping than basing it on cold hard facts...

I believe that a lot these types of decisions are based on a gut instinct...but don't fool yourself to think that Pritchard and his scouts are infallible...

and that gnawing in your stomach that most fans and I would strongly suspect Pritchard is feeling? That isn't Durant...that is the "How can you pass up the best big man to enter then NBA in the last 10+ years?" feeling...

Oden is Shaq\Robinson type talent...

Durant is McGrady\Nowitzki...maybe...maybe Kobe level impact...

History CLEARLY shows which level of player is ultimately more valuable....

So unles you think Durant is the 2nd coming of a Jordan then Oden is the clear choice....and as good as Durant is...he isn't MJ level....Not even close...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> and if they are wrong?


Then they're wrong and you get to call for KP's head on a platter. I suspect the line of people doing so would be long and would be headed by Paul Allen.



> Judging the impact of players in the NBA is an inexact science....and trying to judgge whether or not Durant will be a "Jordanesque" type of impact as a player ...seems more wishing\hoping than basing it on cold hard facts...


Granted it's an inexact science, but don't you think that KP would be rather stupid not to at least take a look at Durant in a private workout before he makes up his mind? From what I'm reading here, many of you seem to think he should just announce that the pick is going to be Oden and start racking up season ticket sales. It seems to me that the responsible thing for any one to do, even in an inexact science, is to gather as much data as possible before coming to a decision.



> I believe that a lot these types of decisions are based on a gut instinct...but don't fool yourself to think that Pritchard and his scouts are infallible...


Did I say that they were infallible? Do you really think that KP is going to make this decision just on a "gut feeling" or do you think that he just wants to get as much information as possible before making a decision?



> and that gnawing in your stomach that most fans and I would strongly suspect Pritchard is feeling? That isn't Durant...that is the "How can you pass up the best big man to enter then NBA in the last 10+ years?" feeling...
> 
> Oden is Shaq\Robinson type talent...
> 
> ...


I agree with your analysis, based on what I've seen of both players and what I've read. But, if I were in KP's shoes, I'd probably want to take a look at these guys in a private workout, talk to them one-on-one, talk to my scouts and coaches, and get as much other information as possible before I made that decision. As you noted, Durant isn't a stiff by any means and he'll compare well with some of the top players in the league. Nobody here has enough information to assess how high the ceiling is for this guy. All I'm saying is that I'm glad that the Blazers are doing their homework before they make their decision.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Then they're wrong and you get to call for KP's head on a platter. I suspect the line of people doing so would be long and would be headed by Paul Allen.


I think this, more than anything else, is what let's me sleep well at night knowing we'll draft Oden. Pritchard has an absolute dream job. he gets paid millions of dollars to do something lots of us do on a board for free--discuss draft picks and trade scenarios. only he actually gets to act on his discussions. 

if he drafts Oden and Oden blows a knee in his first season on his way to a Bowie career while Durant becomes the next Jordan, people will shrug and say "those are the breaks. sucks to be Portland." 

if he drafts Durant and it becomes a failure in hindsight, Pritchard should be fired. simple as that. 

does Pritchard really want to risk his career over Durant? if the two players are even close in overall potential, he's going to go with Oden. doing otherwise would not only be a risk for the franchise, it'd be a huge personal risk for him.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mook said:


> I really doubt ticket sales would be much different if we'd had the second pick in the draft (and pretty much guaranteed Durant) instead of the first pick. people are snatching them up not because of the promise of Oden, but because we're going to have the best young team in the NBA this coming year, *regardless *of who we draft.
> 
> I doubt there will be many asking for season ticket refunds if we go with Durant. those who do will be kicking themselves after the first month of the season.
> 
> that said, this "controversy" is completely a PR concoction to create a "buzz" in Portland about the draft (and consequently the Blazers). we're drafting Oden. given the value of All Star centers, it'd be ridiculous to do otherwise.


I don't agree and I'm really hoping we don't have to find out. I think if we pick Durant this is going to be a marketing nightmare and a huge mistake for the Blazers. I think most people bought the season tickets thinking we were drafting Oden. I will still watch the Blazers but I know I wouldn't buy season tickets if we draft Durant. I would have for sure if we would have had the #2 pick and drafted Durant but not now having a chance to possibly have a championship team in 2-4 years with Roy, LMA and Oden. I would think the Blazers must realise this and are drafting Oden or that 94% voting for Oden will come back to haunt them.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I don't agree and I'm really hoping we don't have to find out. I think if we pick Durant this is going to be a marketing nightmare and a huge mistake for the Blazers. I think most people bought the season tickets thinking we were drafting Oden. I will still watch the Blazers but I know I wouldn't buy season tickets if we draft Durant. I would have for sure if we would have had the #2 pick and drafted Durant but not now having a chance to possibly have a championship team in 2-4 years with Roy, LMA and Oden. I would think the Blazers must realise this and are drafting Oden or that 94% voting for Oden will come back to haunt them.


That seems like a, pardon if this sounds insulting, ridiculous way to approach things. If we do draft Durant and we start winning like mad, would you still not buy tickets simply because we passed on Oden????

I can't believe how many people are tied to a specific player vs. the team.

If I were KP and my job is to make the best choice possible I'm going to be damn sure to make the best choice possible, not the safest choice. There are plenty of "safe choice" GMs to be had, none of which have been particularly successful.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> I can't believe how many people are tied to a specific player vs. the team.


true enough. if Oden and only Oden is all that matters to you, then simply become a fan of whatever team drafts him. no shame in that. I believe Minstrel became a Blazer fan because we acquired Scottie Pippen. I'm a Rockets fan because of Yao. 



> If I were KP and my job is to make the best choice possible I'm going to be damn sure to make the best choice possible, not the safest choice. There are plenty of "safe choice" GMs to be had, none of which have been particularly successful.


I disagree with this. I think you take chances when you've got little to lose. the risky deals Pritchard made last year would've been good even if Roy or Aldridge hadn't panned out. we sucked so badly that we needed to swing for the fences. 

at this stage, however, you have to start getting more conservative. we've got most of the future stars in place--there's no reason to stick our necks out too much. 

it's sort of like investing in your 401k. when you are 25, you should heavily invest in riskier funds because you've got a long time before you need the money, and there's more potential for growth in high risk areas. as you near retirement, though, you should move into much more safe investments. you've got too much to lose and too little time to recoup the losses before you need the money. 

we're in the playoffs next year. it's only a matter of time before Roy, Aldridge, Rodriguez and Oden develop into championship-level players. the best choice is the safest choice.


----------



## adotjames (Jun 21, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> and if they are wrong?
> 
> Judging the impact of players in the NBA is an inexact science....and trying to judgge whether or not Durant will be a "Jordanesque" type of impact as a player ...seems more wishing\hoping than basing it on cold hard facts...QUOTE]
> 
> You want cold hard facts? Go look at Durant's STATS from last season. You'd be hard pressed to find a better college player in history. That at least warrants a serious look don't you think?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

yakbladder said:


> That seems like a, pardon if this sounds insulting, ridiculous way to approach things. If we do draft Durant and we start winning like mad, would you still not buy tickets simply because we passed on Oden????
> 
> I can't believe how many people are tied to a specific player vs. the team.
> 
> If I were KP and my job is to make the best choice possible I'm going to be damn sure to make the best choice possible, not the safest choice. There are plenty of "safe choice" GMs to be had, none of which have been particularly successful.



I have been a Blazers fan from the start. I walked up the first season and bought 30+ games and bought season tickets the 2nd year. I moves 7 or 8 years ago and had to let them go back. 

I will still be a fan of the Blazers but just wouldn't buy season tickets if we pass on a chance for a once in a lifetime center. I think it is almost unanamious with all GM's and NBA people that Oden is the real deal. Durant probably will be a real good SF but I just won't be able to buy season tickets knowing we passed on Oden. We already drafted a center that wasn't even suppose to be that great and passed up M.Jordan. I just don't want to have to sit there and watch Seattle have a chance to win championships even though we might have a ggod team with Durant. I actually think we would have had a chance to make the playoffs this year with adding another good player at the 6th pick but now we have a chance to be a championship team and I can't watch us passing on that chance.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I can't believe how many people are tied to a specific player vs. the team.


This is why I posted earlier that this whole "Oden v. Durant" charade can only serve to polarize fans.

The TEAM is making this about specific players. They even have fans voting on it.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

we wont pass up on Oden. Seattle would kill us if we did that......
We'll get Oden, and then we'll try to get Durant through trades, but more than likely, trade Z-bo for a good SF.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

papag said:


> This is why I posted earlier that this whole "Oden v. Durant" charade can only serve to polarize fans.
> 
> The TEAM is making this about specific players. They even have fans voting on it.


Fans don't seem very polarized. Seems like pretty much everyone wants Oden. 

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

barfo said:


> Fans don't seem very polarized. Seems like pretty much everyone wants Oden.
> 
> barfo


Like 94% the last time I looked. I believe it as they said on Sportscenter. If Prichard wants to be GM of the Blazers for 3 years he picks Durant. If Prichard wants to be GM of the Blazers for 12 years plus, he picks Oden.


----------

